# Do I need a cover for my tank?



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

you know the question....oh yeah, its just red bellies in there with some other sh*t


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I like having a cover for 3 reasons.
1- the water evaporates much quicker without a cover
2- My p's do slam against the cover when chasing prey and I dont want one landing on the ground.
3- My cat likes to sit on top of the tank and attack my fish. and they like to attack her thru the glass. I would not want to see what would happen if the glass was not there.

You can use a cover or not, I could not care less, these are the reasons I use one.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha sometimes get scaried and scurry away quicky.they might jump out.always keep closed or else your going to find a dry p on your floor


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would definatly get a cover, Ive heard of P's jumping out.

P.S. Moved to equipment questions.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

heard of them jumping out!!! i had 3 reds in a 40gal temperarely and wile i was out... i guess my cat scared it and i came home and it was dry on the flor. im glad it didnt bite my cat or my st bernard.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would go for a cover, fish can jump!
I even once found one on the floor, when I had a cover.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Definately use a cover! I would make my own out of .25 inch Plexiglass. Then you can hinge the access door(s) on it too. I use a type of turn latch on mine that keeps them from popping it open. My P's don't bounce off the lid much but I made this when I had a 18" Pacu that like to see what was going on outside the tank.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Definetly cover galss. my RB P dosent even eat live fish and he still splashes the surface.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah im with them you need some kind of cover anything donst have to be fancy but you need something plus if you drop a feeder in it may just crawl out the top of teh tank ... anyways go get that covered


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

You definately need a cover. They will jump out occasionly. Better to have all you fish instead of a few dried up ones.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

have you seen the piranhas in the wild they can jump over 3 feet!!!
get a hood with tight or heavy fittings 
because ive got a shark i must have a lid were thinking about padlocks


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

Agreed! They may not intentionally jump out (some do), but if they get spooked then they could. Mine got spooked once and hit the lid, I was glad I had it.


----------

